# Cats Near Steubenville



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Finally made it out on the river - Fished with my second oldest from about 7 till 10 this evening. Couln't keep more than three baits in the water for the first 2 hours. Action was pretty good and kept us interested. Left only because we ran out of bait. 

Ended up with about 2 dozen cats half channels and half flatheads. Nothing big - largest channel was 5 or 6 ilbs - largest flathead was around 11 lbs, 

Plan to fish the area Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job guys! I had the slingshot ready if you came to my back porch!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Does that mean we have to make another run to Tappan for shad!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Check you PM's Crappiebub!


----------



## redone29 (Jun 12, 2004)

Gonna head out to the river tomorrow evening for some cats. Down around Bellaire. What sorta bait you using? Was thinking of either cutbait or chubs.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Cut Shad outfished everything else. Liver caught the biggest channel.


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Tried calling your #

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

RodMan said:


> Cut Shad outfished everything else. Liver caught the biggest channel.





walldancer said:


> Tried calling your #
> 
> 
> Post is only 17 years old....


----------

